# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Зарплата и кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана. Прочие удержания.

## RuslanB85

Здравствуйте. Имеется "Зарплата и кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана" 1.0.27.3.
При расчете ИПН, ОПВ, ОППВ и удержаний не рассчитываются прочие удержания. Документ "Сведения о плановых удержаниях работников организации" заполнен. В карточке физического лица присутствует указанное удержание. При формировании документа "Расчет ИПН, ОПВ, ОППВ и удержаний" во вкладке "Прочие удержания" появляется указанный вид удержаний. После того как нажать "Рассчитать", строка с удержанием исчезает. Остальное рассчитывается нормально. Через исполнительный лист та же история. Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?

----------

